# What's a good game where you have psychic abilities?



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

This is unrelated to my other post...I was just thinking about it and I think it would be cool to play a game that lets you use abilities like that...like telekinesis, and maybe mind control(if the game has it).

I don't want it to be an mmorpg or have a mix of shooting in it and some abilities like in mass effect...I tried a demo in that game...

Pure psychic, and use it for what ever...maybe with an interesting story line too...

I was thinking about Beyond two souls, but but I would like to keep it under a $20 budget...

Preferably for PS3

Thanks


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

The Star Wars Force unleashed lets you use the force in a way like that.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, if you replace pyschic with electricity, you will have the Infamous game. Think in the second one you get ice or something but havn't played it yet. But a good game, free roam one. 

Its a ps3 exclusive. Think its cheap to, The first one that is.


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psi-Ops:_The_Mindgate_Conspiracy


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Jig210 said:


> Well, if you replace pyschic with electricity, you will have the Infamous game. Think in the second one you get ice or something but havn't played it yet. But a good game, free roam one.
> 
> Its a ps3 exclusive. Think its cheap to, The first one that is.


And if you replace electricity with magic and swords, you have Skyrim!!

But yeah, Psi-Ops The MindGate is _THE_ game that you are looking for.

Mind control, telekinesis, control fire, all good.


----------



## BiagioScanz444 (May 8, 2013)

The game I like in this catagory is Second Sight. It's a bit older however so you'll find it on the PS2 instead.


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

BiagioScanz444 said:


> The game I like in this catagory is Second Sight. It's a bit older however so you'll find it on the PS2 instead.


I was about to say this too. It was a great action game & my brother used to play it on the pc. :yes


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I played both Psi-Ops and Second Sight and they're on PS2. I don't think they're too expensive. If I remember, I think they released Psi-Ops on PC for free somewhere. They're both decent games for what they are.


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

Jig210 said:


> Well, if you replace pyschic with electricity, you will have the Infamous game. Think in the second one you get ice or something but havn't played it yet. But a good game, free roam one.
> 
> Its a ps3 exclusive. Think its cheap to, The first one that is.


Infamous was my first thought as well lol.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

z


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Dishonered. It's a pretty good game, and you have special powers in it. Ther is telekinises, teleportation, mind control and other powers to. It's a steam punk stealth assassination game.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dishonored


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Chieve said:


> This is unrelated to my other post...I was just thinking about it and I think it would be cool to play a game that lets you use abilities like that...like telekinesis, and maybe mind control(if the game has it).
> 
> I don't want it to be an mmorpg or have a mix of shooting in it and some abilities like in mass effect...I tried a demo in that game...
> 
> ...


you could try the xcom series

the aliens in xcom use mind control in their tactics and you can research and develop these abilities for your own soldiers.





the game is available for ps3, its a turn based strategy. don't let that put you off though if you have never tried tbs. this one is actually really good ,heres a review;


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

For the original XBox there was Phantom Dust. OMG I loved that game but no one has ever heard of it.


----------

